
How do you combat "entrepreneur's ADD"? - zaidf

======
zaidf
It happened to my last 10 ventures: I would work couple weeks on them, launch,
get bored and move onto the next thing.

That was until I sat down and decided to commit 6 months to iJigg no matter
where it went. Yet, 5 months into it, I am already getting pretty restless
with other ideas I want to pursue.

The only good thing in this episode of my "entrepreneur's ADD" is I am
planning ahead. I am thinking by May I should begin work on my next idea which
is in itself progress for me(rather than waking up one morning and abandoning
one ship for another).

I simply need some experienced folks to tell me my killer idea can still be
done six months down the line. The good thing about the nature of my idea is
it relies more on implementation details than the concept itself.

Seeing the bad job the current players have been doing in the space for past
two years I want to say it is unlikely they will figure out what they are
doing wrong in the next six months. If only I can convince my mind of this so
it can focus totally on more priority items:) How would you?

To be clear I am beyond the stage where I will ACTUALLY leave a venture that
is going well prematurely for another. But that still does not take care of
the mental buzz created by the new idea.

~~~
jwecker
Have two primary objectives with your startups- to get them stable, solve the
big/fun problems etc., and secondly to replace yourself. I know we're all
irreplaceable, but the truth is a good businessman can find someone almost
immediately to train and groom to take over whatever it is you're doing-
releasing you to move onto the next thing. You'll have finished most of the
creative stuff that needed you. Then you go back every 6 to 18 months when
they have an exciting new problem and save their butts.

